# F.A.O Jumeirah Triangle Residents



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Folks, 

Wondering if anyone can help?

The wife and I are considering moving to JVT in a couple of months time after 4 years in the Marina. I have heard horror stories about DEWA bills exceeding 3000+ aed, all be it this was last year; Is this still the case? or has DEWA got there act together? 

By the way its the 2 bed + maids rooms we are looking at. 

Any other advice / experiences on JVT living would also be much appreciated. 

Thanks, 

SF


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I heard of some hughe DEWA bills that appeard suddenly on the accounts of the tenants/owners. Between 20 - 50k AED without valid reason. Some people paid and some left.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

SFarrell said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help?
> 
> ...


What you have to bear in mind is that the villa may only be 2 beds, but the plot is around 7000sq ft. Grass needs watering, and that doesn't get any cheaper.....


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> What you have to bear in mind is that the villa may only be 2 beds, but the plot is around 7000sq ft. Grass needs watering, and that doesn't get any cheaper.....


Ofcourse, can appreciate that but even then the bills cant be as much as 5&6K...can they?

Have read responses on on a couple of earlier topics, stating that some people only pay 1000 to 1500 per month, that to me seems more realistic. Was just wondering if things have levelled out yet?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I think an average of 3k is quite reasonable, unless you have a borehole for ground water. I believe this is a more cost effective way to keep the garden green.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I heard of "broken water supply pipes" after the water meter which leads to DEWA bills of 40k. If that happens and you are the tenant, you are trapped between the Landlord and DEWA. If it happens in the summer time, you have to pay to avoid disconnection. If you get it back from the LL is another topic but in general the LL is responsible for that!


----------

